# Netgear RP614v2



## TobGod (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich will mir den oben genannten Router zulegen da ich in ein paar Wochen einen neuen PC bekomme und somit zwei habe. Also die Sachen von Netgear sind doch eigentlich immer zuverlässig und qualitativ hochwertig oder nicht ? Also bei Computer Bild hat der nur eine Wertung von 3,67 bekommen. Falls jmd den Router hat, kann er mir ja mal sagen, ob der wirklich nur so ein "Plastikteil" ist, oder ob der für ein kleines Heimnetzwerk ausreichend ist. Danke!


----------



## Ben Ben (15. Oktober 2004)

COmputerbild... da hättest du auch die Wand fragen können.
Ansonsten kann ich dazu nur sagen, wenn du keine besonderen Fähigkeiten
brauchst wie Robustheit bei vielen Verbindungen (Filesharing) o.ä.
ist es ziemlich wurst was du da nimmst, weil sie alle nur mit Wasser kochen.
Ich bin im günstigeren Bereich von SMC und Linksys erzeugt, bei etwas mehr
Kosten dann Cisco....
Aber ich denke du kannst auch dein Netgear ohne Probleme kaufen. Ich finde nur
diese schnickschnakdesign etwas ätzend, statt einfach nur eckige "normale" Kästen zu produzieren...


----------



## HADEX (16. Oktober 2004)

Mein Schwager hat mit seinem Netgearrouter nur Probleme. Stürz grundlos ab in unregelmäßigen abständen. Dann hilft nur ein Reset.

Ich persönlich würde mir einen Router kaufen, der Wlan fähig ist.


----------



## TobGod (16. Oktober 2004)

Ja aber WLAN ist so eine Sache. Erstens ist es viel viel teurer weil man in jedem PC auch noch eine WLAN Karte braucht, die ca.30€ kostet und zweitens, wenn man sich das dann alles gekauft hat, hat man hinterher vielleicht eine schlechte Verbindung. Ich spiele sehr viel Multiplayer im Internet und da kommt sowas nicht so gut..Außerdem kann man nur im unteren Preisbereich 54mb/s übertragen und mit Kabel 100.. Also ich denke ich nehme den.
@Ben Ben: Kann man mit so einem Router nichts downloaden ? Z.B. von Kaaza o.ä. ?


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

1. Ich hab auch den Netgear 614v2. Er stürzt eigentlich nur sehr selten ab, wie eigentlich jeder Router. Blöd ist nur, dass ich ihn nicht so konfigurieren konnte, wie ich wollte ohne neuer Frimware. Allerdings hält er gut durch, wenn man ihn als Netzwerkknecht für ne LAN-Party verwendet. Je mehr er zu tun hat, desto wohler fühlt er sich eigentlich.

2. Ich will mal denjenigen sehen, der 54 MBit/s oder 100MBit/s schafft... Das sind alles nur theoretische Werte, die man nie erreichen kann. Beim W-LAN hat man oft nur eine reelle Verbindung von 3-4 MBit/s bei einer normalen Distanz. Bei einem 100 MBit Netzwerk per Kabel schafft man so 10-15 MBit/s. Zum zocken im Internet reichen einem die 3 MBit/s völlig, hat man aber einen hohen Datentransfer zwischen den PC's würd ich die Kabel nehmen, wenn es möglich ist. Außerdem muss man etwasm ehr aufwand zum schützen des W-LAN's betreiben, um es zu sichern. Sonst surft jemand auf deine kosten während des Autofahrens ;-)


MfG Radhad


----------



## TobGod (18. Oktober 2004)

Jo also ich müsste nämlich viele daten vom alten rechner dann auf den neuen bringen, das wären ca. 30gb.. die kabelvariante erscheint da wirklich sehr viel unproblematischer und schneller. Danke für eure Antworten, werde mir dann den RP614v2 zulegen. MfG, tobi


----------

